
Rusty Rants: It Just Works - rusk
https://rustyshelf.org/2014/10/01/it-just-works/
======
usermac
I thought this was about the programming language RUST—it's not. It is a
diatribe about how this person feels Apple's software quality is going down
hill. And get this... it's dated 2014. Not saying that it is old just that
apparently this has been a noticeable trend for a longer time. Diatribe might
be a little harsh a word.

